# Word generator multisim 10.1



## renatopa (Mar 24, 2010)

saben necesito aprender a manejar el word generator, ya que me dejaron un problema que dice que tengo que hacer un convertidor  de bcd a exceso 3 con la herramienta word generator y no se como armar el circuito en base  a word generator...
ayuden por favor ...gracias.


----------



## renatopa (Abr 1, 2010)

tienes que darle pulsos tu mismo variando los bits...es muy sencillo, ya que nadie me responde. jajaja


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 3, 2010)

Hola renatopa

Adjunto unas imágenes que te pueden ayudar a manejar el WORD GENERATOR de Multisim 11.0
Deberías ponerte a “Jugar” con este dispositivo pues es más rápido aprender así que de otro modo, Creo.

Lo único que hace este WORD Generator (Generador de palabras) es “sacar” por cada linea los datos que introdujiste previamente en una tabla.

Se pueda conectar a las salidas del WG un Display alfanumérico ó uno de 7 segmentos pero le debes programar al WG los segmentos o lo que quieras que se vea en los Display’s

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## vatocura12 (Feb 28, 2013)

thanks men... muy buena ayuda


----------

